# Security lock removal



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...Has anyone successfully removed and replaced the built-in security locking mechanism in a PT92/99 yet??...If ya have I'd sure like to hear how you went about it...


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Why do you want to remove it??


----------



## DarrylS (Sep 10, 2008)

...I'm just a "tinkerer" and just have to quench my thirst to know how something is done. Hopefully I'll never have a reason to try to remove it...


----------

